# Humidity and Epoxy



## JPeter (Jun 23, 2008)

Does humidity effect the curing of fresh epoxy?


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Jun 30, 2008)

MOST epoxies have a Make or BREAK line when it comes to the amount of humidity that the coating will allow and still cure properly.

Best 'rule of thumb'  

IF actual Temperature is MORE than Five degrees Above DEW POINT.  You should be OK.

But check with manufacturer to be certain.

Some HIGH END epoxies Actually use WATER to cure. The more humid the better.


----------

